# Ayuda con arranque de gentoo (solucionado)

## sadonfa

De antemando gracias y saludes a todos los miembros

Por favor soy nuevo en gentoo y e intentado instalarlo varias veces pero nada que me funciona, el problema es que cuando empieza a cargar se que en una parte donde dice "be trying access hardware directly" y no pasa de hay . por favor ayuden me gracias  :Sad: Last edited by sadonfa on Sun Sep 26, 2010 3:01 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## jemjem

Primero y ante todo, deberias aportar mas datos, por ejemplo si es que no te arranca el live cd o que ya has instalado el sistema y no lo puedes arrancar. Si es lo segundo puede que el problema sea que no has configurado bien el grub, asi que entra con el live cd:

```
mkswap /dev/sda2

swapon /dev/sda2

mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

```

Esto si has seguido el tutorial al pie de letra, ademas acuerdate de configurar el acceso a internet antes y copia el resolv:

```
cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc
```

Y luego crea en entorno enjaulado:

```
chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile

export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

```

Con esto podras trabajar como si tuvieras el sistema, asi que podras instalar paquetes si son necesarios.

PD: Postea tu configuracion de el grub y di cual es tu kernel, en el manual viene como mirarlo, ademas di cual es tu arquitectura (cual has instalado).

PDD:Yo tambien soy noob asi que perdoname si me equivoco en algo.

----------

## sadonfa

Bueno gracias por su respuesta pero el problema es el siguiente, Eso que me dices ya lo hice todo, lo del manual lo e hecho  al pie de la letra despues que termino de instalar todo y reinicia entra al grub y empieza a cargar todo despues que a empezado a cargar todo el sistema para y lo unico que se ve es esto:

"be trying access hardware directly"

Y ya lo e hecho varias veces y siempre me pasa lo mismo 

antes me pasaba esto de que no cargaba el grub pero era por un problema de configuracion del kernel en archivo grub.conf pero lo corregi y ahora tengo este otro problema

espero que me puedan ayudar

----------

## quilosaq

¿Puedes publicar tu grub.conf?

----------

## pelelademadera

si, me parece que el problema esta o en el grub.conf/menu.lst

chequea que la particion que seteaste despues del kernel sea la correcta.

 *Quote:*   

> kernel kernel root=/dev/sd*#

 

----------

## sadonfa

Si claro este es mi grub.cof

 *Quote:*   

>  1. default 0
> 
>    2. timeout 30
> 
>    3. #splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
> ...

 

Cabe destacar que no lo instale con genkernel

----------

## jemjem

Mirate bien la parte de grub.conf para usuarios del genkernel en http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10, creo que tienes una configuracion diferente a la indicada en el manual.

----------

## sadonfa

Pero yo no lo instale con Genekernel lo instale manualmente

----------

## pelelademadera

proba con 2 cosas, borra 

root=/dev/ram0

y proba con sda3 en vez de hda3

no necesitas montar nada ni nada raro, desde grub, apreta la letra e para editar, luego entras, editas lo que quieras, y con b booteas

----------

## esteban_conde

si lo instalaste tu mismo:

 *Quote:*   

> kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.34 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/hda3 
> 
> prueba a quitar algo de ahí que creo está estorbando
> 
> kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.34 root=/dev/hda3
> ...

 

Tambien puede que te venga bien si no lo sabes, resulta que en el momento de ejecución grub te deja editar pulsando la letra e asi si no te arranca te ahorras meter el CD y cambiar el menu.lst-->grub.conf o grub.conf a secas (segun lo tengas)

y con la letra b arrancas con los cambios realizados, echale un vistazo al man de grub.

Si no arranca despues de agotar los distintas variables, seria el momento de compilar el kernel de nuevo y revisar el soporte a discos (veo que usas IDE) sistemas de archivos y veras como si lo logras ahora las siguiente veces no tendrás problemas.

Por otro lado bienvenido.

Revisando los posts anteriores veo que pelelamadera te dice algo parecido a lo que yo te comento no borro nada de lo que he escrito aunque veo que gran parte se repite.  :Razz: 

----------

## jemjem

```
Pero yo no lo instale con Genekernel lo instale manualmente
```

Perdona se me fue la olla, no se como pense que lo hiciste con genkernel, aunque la verdad quizas deberias hacerlo, de todos modos luego puedes tu editar y volver a compilar con lo que quieras. Yo por ejemplo lo he hecho con genkernel y ya lo he vuelto a compilar varias veces para agregar cosas.

----------

## Txema

Para compilar un kernel sin genkernel tienes que saber lo que estás haciendo, revisa los drivers para los discos duros, hace tiempo que los hd* fueron sustituidos por los sd* para cualquier disco duro, no solo los serial ATA, yo tengo un SATA y dos IDE normalitos y los tres están como sd*

Haz un lspci a ver qué controladora de discos tienes y compila su driver en el kernel  :Wink: 

P.D: si no sabes cual es siempre puedes compilar todos los drivers y ya cuando arranque todo bien vas descartando hasta quedarte solo con el que a ti te interesa

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Txema wrote:*   

> P.D: si no sabes cual es siempre puedes compilar todos los drivers y ya cuando arranque todo bien vas descartando hasta quedarte solo con el que a ti te interesa

 

Pues sí, a lo mejor tambien ayuda ejecutar fdisk -l para ver como nombra las particiones.

----------

## pelelademadera

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Txema wrote:*   P.D: si no sabes cual es siempre puedes compilar todos los drivers y ya cuando arranque todo bien vas descartando hasta quedarte solo con el que a ti te interesa 
> 
> Pues sí, a lo mejor tambien ayuda ejecutar fdisk -l para ver como nombra las particiones.

 

es correcto, pero si cambia la version de udev o del kernel entre el live y gentoo puede que llame hd** o sd** si las versiones difieren

----------

## sadonfa

Txema: Gracias tenias toda la razón era el kernel el que no estaba reconociendo el disco duro solo instale esos driver y listo y funciono gracias gran ayuda

----------

## jemjem

Creo que si pones [Solucionado] estaría bien, me alegro de que lo hayas solucionado, aunque sigo pensando que haberlo hecho con genkernel te hubiera venido bien.

----------

